
Our World in Data Is at Y Combinator - cocoflunchy
https://ourworldindata.org/owid-at-ycombinator
======
davidivadavid
Recently discovered this website through Patrick Collison's blog. A goldmine
of interesting data/analysis.

------
thepra
I'm wondering if they'll provide APIs to query the data, sooner or later

